

Virgin Galactic spaceship makes first powered flight - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22354972

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5626384>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5626747>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5627309> <\- Comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5629736>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5629744>

